
Apple Partnered with Blackmagic Design on an External GPU for MacBooks - plg
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/12/apple-partnered-with-black-magic-on-an-external-gpu-for-macbooks/
======
kayfox
Hopefully it wont overheat like many of Blackmagic Design's products.

~~~
buildbuildbuild
Source? I use ATEM, router, dozens of their converters & decklinks often and
haven’t had heat problems, but am operating indoors.

~~~
esonderegger
My video conference rig is a Micro Studio Camera 4K, Video Assist 4k, and
Arduino shield all going into a Decklink card on an Ubuntu desktop machine.
The Studio Camera, Video Assist and Arduino shield all get pretty hot, so I
don't run them continuously. The Video Assist does weird things when it's hot
like having the audio meters stop working, even though it's still transmitting
audio to the SDI output just fine.

That said, the Decklink has been rock-solid in the 5+ years I've owned it and
we had a VideoHub at a past workplace that worked great. I actually recommend
all the Blackmagic stuff I've worked with, but have seen heat consistently
been an issue.

------
uptown
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17520085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17520085)

------
394549
> Apple announced external GPU support at last year’s WWDC, finally rolling
> out support for the feature back in March.

I'm surprised. I guess I'd always assumed that they'd already implemented that
for the trash-can Mac Pro. IIRC, one of the selling points was thunderbolt was
so fast that card slots were obsolete, so if you needed to upgrade the GPU you
could just use thunderbolt.

~~~
buildbuildbuild
Thunderbolt’s licensing cost and high price point of external PCie breakouts
are the adoption bottleneck IMO.

~~~
mikhailt
Initially, yes. Later this year or next year, Thunderbolt will be an open
royalty-free non-exclusive format.

Source: Intel: [https://newsroom.intel.com/editorials/envision-world-
thunder...](https://newsroom.intel.com/editorials/envision-world-
thunderbolt-3-everywhere/)

Once it is opened up, it should in theory drop the prices with more companies
being able to product TB chipsets.

------
AdmiralAsshat
So what is the compatibility of this with non-Macs?

~~~
al3xnull
Or even on a mac Bootcamp OS such as Windows 8/10?

